# EA Sports - FIFA 06 Soccer



## Yoda (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello Friends,

*FIFA 06 Soccer* is Released today for PC/XBox/PS2 and others...

*img356.imageshack.us/img356/5067/fifa065wt.jpg


*ScreenShots from EASports*

```
*www.easports.com/games/fifa06/screenshots.jsp
```

And when comes to playing I presume that, most of them will prefer to play PC Version of the Game.

Heres some Desc. of the Game.



> EA SPORTS FIFA 06 brings the TOTAL FOOTBALL experience to your fingertips. It delivers  a combination of attacking gameplay, complete customization, pure authenticity and   the deepest manager mode ever. Intuitive  gameplay enables you to command every move of your player with pinpoint accuracy. Passing, shooting and tackling is now more responsive than ever and enables you to trap, shield and dribble like a world-class football player.  Experience 90 minutes of heart pumping football,  feel the Team Chemistry of your side and the sense of momentum shift as you battle for supremacy on the pitch. As the Midfield General you'll control the overarching strategy of the game, dictating the pace and performance of your players as you execute strategic decisions on the fly using the tactical play button configurations.
> Master the most immersive management mode ever. Sign sponsors, scour the transfer  market and buy players to build the perfect squad. Uncover the stars of the future or drop the strugglers and make some extra money. My FIFA now gives you the tools to create a star-player and customize every aspect of FIFA 06 to fit your individual playing style and preferences. FIFA 06 delivers the most comprehensive line up of official licensed leagues from around the world of football with an unprecedented level of real clubs, kits, stadiums and players. FIFA 06 gives you football as much as you want, whenever you want.



*More info. and ScreenShots*

```
*www.gamespot.com/pc/sports/fifa2006/
```



> Check the official wesbite also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The new Game comes in both CD and DVD for PC.
The DVD is 3.50 GB of size. I don't know how many CDs if its a CD format.

But theres a lot of new things and features added to them and it will be more exciting than Fifa 05.

I somehow managed to get the Full Game in DVD.   

I will try to post some screenshots if possible from my PC.

Gamerz please post More Info. about the Game, ScreenShots and your Experiences in playing the Game.

Thanx
Arsenal.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well yes I hv played the DEMO version of FIFA2K6 and i can jus say tat it rocks....The main advantage and the most striking feature of FIFA 2K6 is its *ON-THE-BALL-CONTROL* wich was also significantly present in FIFA-2K5. The controls is very responsive even if we play using a standard keyboard to get that *OOH-SO-GR8-DRIBBLE-TACTICS* of Christiano Ronaldo adn aslo many real life like palyers present in it.
I hv jus played the demo version wich includes teams like MANCHEESTER UNITED, AC MILAN, PSG abd BARCELONA every team has its onw so-called TEAM CHEMISTRY wich comes in handy while selecting a team to play with ur opponents.

The main lackin diference in FIFA-2004 was is so called*OO-THE-BALL-CONTROL* wich let u score goals jus by setting ur OFF THE BALL by pressing the Z key and again selectiong the player to whom u wanna pass the bass and again tapping D to score a goal.. It was not so realistic as FIFA FANS all around the world complained tat the FIFA 2005 lacked tactical gameplay coz scoring goals even in highest difficulty setting "WORLD CLASS" was like playing with the kids...  

But on the whole.. as the GAMESPOT guys also say (every year wen the FIFA game is realeased)..tat *THIS IS THE BEST FOOTBALL TITEL till date..* even thou another sequel is released jus monhs after it...  

But on the whole..the controls response is just awesome...the stadiums look gr8 and u dnt need to hv a monster system with the high end AGP card to enjoy all the cream of the game.. (this game runns smooth even on my FX 5200 256 MB AGP).....

Hope all users will post their views on this BEAUTIFUL GAME ....

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## moshel (Oct 5, 2005)

ok the games been released and there are alot of bugs in the game. me still not played the full version...but i am seeing that ppl are complaining on the fifa forum to the extent that ea should call back the game and release later after fixing all the bugs


----------



## ReekingArchvile (Oct 6, 2005)

frankly fifa series sux in front of winning eleven or pes series...if u ppl are soccer fans jess buy winning eleven 9..agreed dat pc ppl hv probs but i thnk to lay sports games..consoles rules.....

play winning eleven 9 n ull forget fifa


----------



## q3_abhi (Oct 6, 2005)

Gud Game. Gud entertainment. 

The game mebbe bad/good/fair/worse etc but FiFa fans are gonna buy it.


----------



## anubhav_har (Oct 6, 2005)

Its 6 cds man... FIFA improving year by year.. next year we'll find no CD version only DVD


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 6, 2005)

Haven't tried the full game but did try the demo. Frankly speaking, I quite enjoyed it, even on a low end system like mine. The game looked realistic, the moves looked realistic and it actually felt like the real game.


----------



## usmayur (Oct 7, 2005)

*FIFA 2006*

I've played FIFA 98, 01, 04, 05. It just doesn't make u feel involved in the game. Try Konami's winning eleven 8. It is real futbol. Midfield play, strategies and tactics are what u'll need to win at higher levels.
Frankly speaking, FIFA is very arcadish. In FIFA 2005, midfield is not reqd at all in attacking. Just simply press Z + A. Its world class level is at best challenging. 
I'm not going to try FIFA 06.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 7, 2005)

Damm .. they changed the controls again ..... and this is a very bad move ... the controls of Fifa 2005 was sweet .... now i'm going to miss it .....


----------



## deadman (Oct 7, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Damm .. they changed the controls again ..... and this is a very bad move ... the controls of Fifa 2005 was sweet .... now i'm going to miss it .....



exactly
but has it been released in INDIA


----------



## moshel (Oct 7, 2005)

deadman said:
			
		

> deathvirus_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## moshel (Oct 7, 2005)

anubhav_har said:
			
		

> Its 6 cds man... FIFA improving year by year.. next year we'll find no CD version only DVD



on the site it said that fifa 06 will release on dvd only. but i think cos we are in india we got on cd.

anyway for the others answering here...i think this is not a FIFA vs PES/WE 9 thread


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm really pissed off .... where on earth is the "off the ball control" gone ??? Why would they remove it .....


----------



## bala4digit (Oct 10, 2005)

ok death virus 1 question to you......pls answer......how do u use OFF THE BALL control in FIFA2005 .........iam not at all gettin it........pls help.........with complete listing out the keys 1 by 1.

"after pressing 'z' while having the what to press"till this i know.......but wat after tat.

THANX IN ADVANCE.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 10, 2005)

> death virus 1 question to you......pls answer......how do u use OFF THE BALL control in FIFA2005



Well i forgot about the keyboard ... i used it a long time ago to play Fifa ,,,, now i use a dual-shock ananlog controller to play all Fifa titles .... there u use the L2 (no.7) button to activate _off-the ball_ control ....

Well since many of my attack plans are based on wing attack ... i really use the off the ball control a lot .... and now i'm missing it dearly ....



> "after pressing 'z' while having the what to press"till this i know.......but wat after tat.



then press the lob/ground pass button .... it'll be passed to a repective player who has been marked with the no. ..try it and u'll understand ......lemme guess ..... press 'z' then press "a" or"s" ... thats all ....


----------



## moshel (Oct 10, 2005)

to use off the ball in 2005 do this

press z......markers will come up on three players
press z again to select the next player
now press shift+directional keys to move that player.

personally i didnt use off the ball control too much....as it made the game way too easy...and i think that is the reason why they took it out.

anyway the ai is better this time, so when u press q the player looks for open space to run..


----------



## nithinks (Oct 11, 2005)

I have played only demo;
But still its more realistic.


----------



## akshayasok (Oct 11, 2005)

U can all download FIFA 2006 DVD from here for free

*Edited*


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats it dude. I tried to convey the message but you dont seem to be getting it. You are not welcome any more.


----------



## mojojojo (Oct 11, 2005)

moshel said:
			
		

> to use off the ball in 2005 do this
> 
> press z......markers will come up on three players
> press z again to select the next player
> ...



thanx a lot 4 the info.

@akshayasok:  i dunno y sum peopl don't read the rulez n post illegal things n get banned..............dear o dear they r now missing the 1 of the best tech forum.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 12, 2005)

what is the config that one would require to play this game? I'm on onboard graphics on the 915GAV....


----------



## kato (Oct 12, 2005)

ppl i m interested in the fifa 2006 but i never played the fifa games i m not good with football on computer as i m gonna upgrade my system tell me about the controls and are they easy to use and tell how is the graphics and things in the games


----------



## moshel (Oct 12, 2005)

i finally get my hands on fifa 06 and its really gr8.

just after we start the game, we are asked to select a fav team. i selected chelsea then i had a match with the classis XI team. it soooo cool.


i really loved the game, this time there are a lot of things to do inside the game than just playing. there is an interview with eto'o, the intro is with real players in real competitve games, there are videos showing good goals. like becks goal from half way line

in short i liked the game. there might be some of u who m8 not agree with me...but these are my thoughts


----------



## moshel (Oct 12, 2005)

==========================================================
1. Minimum System Requirements 
==========================================================

	1.3 GHz Intel Pentium III or equivalent (Athlon/Duron/Celeron)
	256 Megabytes of RAM (512 MB recommended)
	DirectX 9.0c Compatible 3D accelerated 32 MB video card or equivalent (see supported chipsets in section 11)
	1.2 GB free hard disk space for DVD-ROM format
			-or-
	2.25 GB free hard disk space for CD-ROM format
	And additional space required for saved games and DirectX 9.0c installation
	CD-ROM/DVD-ROM drive
	DirectX 9.0c Compatible Sound Card
	56k Modem for online gameplay
	MS compatible mouse
	Keyboard
	Please note that 16 bit colour is not supported

Required Operating Systems:
	Windows XP or Windows 2000
	Note that Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows ME and Windows NT 4.0 are not supported.

Required Software:
	Internet Explorer 6.0 for online play
	Macromedia Flash 6.0.79.0 or greater for online play
	DirectX 9.0c

Recommended Chipsets:
ATI Radeon 7500, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9xxx/Pro series, ATI Radeon X800 series, NVIDIA GeForce2 (MX, GTS), NVIDIA GeForce3 (Ti), NVIDIA GeForce4 (MX, Ti), NVIDIA GeForce FX series, NVIDIA GeForce 6800, Intel (i865g, i915g), S3 GammaChrome S18 Pro

Taken from FIFA06 readme file


----------



## Apollo (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm still playing FIFA 2005.  

This is indeed news for my ears(even though it's taken a while in coming)!   Time to head out to buy this baby! 

Erm, I don't get it; why would they not want to sell the DVD version of the game in India?  So, I can't expect to get hold of a DVD of FIFA 2006 in Mumbai?  Legal copy, I'm not talking about pirated stuff, please!


----------



## Delpiero (Oct 16, 2005)

I didn't liked the fifa 2005 ball behaviour on the pitch, it was unrealistic. Hope Fifa 2006 doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Yoda (Oct 17, 2005)

*FIFA 06 has some bugs and EA has just released a Patch for it.*

Finally they released the Fifa 06 patch for fixing keyboard problems 
Download the patch here: 

Download

```
*largedownloads.ea.com/pub/patches/Fifa/06/FIFA06_PATCH1_en.exe
```

And the readme file about the patch here: 

```
*largedownloads.ea.com/pub/patches/Fifa/06/FIFA06_PATCH1_en.txt
```
Info: 
USB Keyboard Incompatibility fix - FIFA 06 is currently not compatible with some commonly used USB keyboards. The patch will fix this issue so that they can function in FIFA 06. The fix will cover the majority of these keyboards, with special focus given to those keyboards being reported to the Call Centers. 
By fixing the input peripheral recognition system, the Saitek P2500 controller will also be properly detected and function as intended (USB supported game pad). 

PC Controller Save Configuration fix â€“ the User is currently not able to save their modified controller configurations. The patch will fix this and allow the User to save any changes they have made to the configuration of their supported keyboard or game pad controls. 


*If unable to download go here and Download the exe file and Readme*
Download:

```
*electronicarts.ie/downloads.view.asp?dl_id=1228
```
or

```
*www.easports.com/games/fifa06/editorial.jsp?src=patch
```
or

```
*largedownloads.ea.com/pub/patches/Fifa/06/FIFA06_PATCH1_en.exe
```


*Reame from EA*


> ====================
> FIFA 06 PC Patch Readme
> 11/10/05
> ====================
> ...




*Check also the FIFA 06 EA Forum*

```
*footballcommunity.ea.com/forum/index.php
```

*To Fix only Keyboard/Mouse Problem heres you can do it manually*



> To fix mouse/keyboard problem, u can do the following. It works fine for me.
> 
> 1) Go to C:\Documents and Settings\???xx\My Documents\FIFA 06\user
> 2) Open file "devdata"
> ...


----------



## asdf1223 (Oct 18, 2005)

*www.gamespot.com/pc/sports/fifa2006/download_ini.html?sid=6132906

this is a front end for fifa 06 that enhance demo features like selecting difficulty.ball gravity can also be changed(xtreme's awesome).

if ure not a gamespot member u may try 
*www.gamingaccess.com(its a heavy ad supported site)


----------



## P3PoweR (Oct 20, 2005)

This game is just like FIFA04. No automatic decision making..i.e.they just fire the ball in the direction we face. It does not take the player nearest to us. Dude. I'll stick to 05. I'm about to finish career in ManU


----------



## girish_b (Oct 20, 2005)

In FIFA 2006 Attacking and defending is a pain.( I've played the demo only)When the player we control  get to the other side oof the field, defenders will group around and takes the ball. Also opponent players are dribbling gods and no easyway we can get the ball from them. I'm going to stick with FIFA 2005


----------



## Delpiero (Oct 21, 2005)

This game is tough.  I'll try the full game and see what happens then.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Oct 21, 2005)

girish_b said:
			
		

> In FIFA 2006 Attacking and defending is a pain.( I've played the demo only)When the player we control  get to the other side oof the field, defenders will group around and takes the ball. Also opponent players are dribbling gods and no easyway we can get the ball from them. I'm going to stick with FIFA 2005




XACTLY what i was gng to post.good thing i read your post.these ppl beat christiano ronaldo in their dribbling skills and they gang up in their defense..i can hardly hit goals in pro difficulty ..forget world class...and is there ne use of those 2,4,6,8 keys? i hardly found ne.
u say i will stick to fifa 2005??..i say i will stick to pro evo. 8)


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 22, 2005)

well the manager mode
is really cool tis time around
The best thing is in transfer players can be selected from any league throughout the world


----------



## moshel (Oct 22, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> girish_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2,4,6,8 keys are for different tactics like wing play, etc..(dont remember all)
Q+2/4/6/8 is for defensive tactics like pressing, zonal defence etc.

5 on the keypad is for mentality i.e. attacking/neutral/defensive


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi guys,
am planning to buy FIFA 2006. But iwanna make sure that it is playable in my system.
I have a P4 2.4 Ghz, Intel 845 Mobo, 512 MBRAM, 80GB HDD, Win XP Pro machine, with no graphics card (obviously!!!)  
Is it okay? Will it be worth buying?


----------



## Cl4udiu (Jun 21, 2006)

hi
who can tell me how can i modify devdata and change tactic button  pad5 (mentality)  to R or other ?? ....i have keyboard .....pls help me


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 21, 2006)

im havin fifa 06 for last 2 months but still thinkin whether shud install it or not....is it worth

cheers


----------



## Dumbledore (Jun 22, 2006)

I have FIFA World Cup 2006 and its great!! I'd really enjoy some club games though...


----------

